# The latest staff car?!?



## navymich (8 Jun 2007)

Saw this at last weekend's open house at CFB Comox.  I somehow can't see a flag officer being driven in it!  And what kind of annotation do you need on your 404's to drive it?  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Jun 2007)

Oh great, another "goal post" in order to get promoted.......no one taller than 5' 8".


----------



## Big Foot (8 Jun 2007)

Ok, I give up, what the heck is that? lol. And here I was thinking that it was kinda sad to see the CDS driving around in a Chevy Impala. I hope I never see General Hillier getting into, or out of, one of these... can I call this a car? I still have no idea what it is though.


----------



## mover1 (8 Jun 2007)

HA HA HA And they still insist on calling themselves "TRUCKERS"


On and upside the parts can be easily purchased from Zellers in the "Barbie" department


----------



## medaid (8 Jun 2007)

I think that's a Smart variant... but still wow that is UGLY


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> *I still have no idea what it is though*.


Wheel chock for the C-17s?   ;D


----------



## Big Foot (8 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wheel chock for the C-17s?   ;D


Lol, your guess is as good as mine is.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Jun 2007)

That's not a smart car.. probably some UBC project enviro-car!!

You know what?  I think it's a great idea.. I mean for a mail run or minor admin things, why use a gas guzzling whole van like everyone else does?


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jun 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA And they still insist on calling themselves "TRUCKERS"
> 
> 
> On and upside the parts can be easily purchased from Zellers in the "Barbie" department





Only the West side bud....


They Need to get off the grass....


BTW.. it is the Admin Veh for Base TN there. I thought our Civic Hybrid was bad. But we"re are not as bad as them... Yikes! Our hybrid is for Admin stuff too. Runs and feels like a go-kart.


----------



## mover1 (8 Jun 2007)

Why not just use electric golf cars for base run admin. I seen it on more that a few American Bases


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Why not just use electric golf cars for base run admin. I seen it on more that a few American Bases



Those would be weather dependent though, unless you got them all enclosed and such.


----------



## tree hugger (8 Jun 2007)

Golf carts with winter tires - sweet!

Anything is better than the Tauraus they make me drive.  It's ugly and noisy.


----------



## niner domestic (8 Jun 2007)

I think this would be cool to be using...


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> *Anything is better....*


Mk III Combat Boots?



> ....than the Taurus they make me drive.  *It's ugly and noisy*.


 Try doing your BFT with a bunch of CSS folks


----------



## medaid (8 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Try doing your BFT with a bunch of CSS folks



 ???    ;D


----------



## gaspasser (8 Jun 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA And they still insist on calling themselves "TRUCKERS"
> 
> 
> On and upside the parts can be easily purchased from Zellers in the "Barbie" department


Har de har har!!!
Most bases are now using Hybrids and fuel economic vehicles for Base Admin.  It looks good on us.  And..probably no descent TRUCKER would be caught dead driving one, let alone operating one.  
From the photo with the T/T in the background with the hood open, it looked like an accident and thougt of my brother...OOOH Slam!
LAter, BYTD


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jun 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Har de har har!!!
> Most bases are now using Hybrids and fuel economic vehicles for Base Admin.  It looks good on us.  And..probably no descent TRUCKER would be caught dead driving one, let alone operating one.
> From the photo with the T/T in the background with the hood open, it looked like an accident and thougt of my brother...OOOH Slam!
> LAter, BYTD



Don't you say that! He just had one! Hahaha... poor bus.


----------



## TN2IC (8 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mk III Combat Boots?
> Try doing your BFT with a bunch of CSS folks






 :rofl:

Sad ain't it? I drive trucks... not the body.


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jun 2007)

Perception is everything. 

http://clubs.ccsu.edu/recorder/editorial/print_item.asp?NewsID=188 :



> March 7, 2007
> *Prius Outdoes Hummer in Environmental Damage*
> By Chris Demorro
> Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jun 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Don't you say that! He just had one! Hahaha... poor bus.


I know!  He's having all of them for me.
As for the Prius on bases.  The military is trying to lead to way in fleet savings using Hybrids.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2007)

So whose idea was it to paint it up with the UN blue?  Was there an extra can of paint in stores that needed to get used up?


----------



## Long in the tooth (9 Jun 2007)

Is a "Descent TRUCKER" on the way down?


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jun 2007)

Otto Fest said:
			
		

> Is a "Descent TRUCKER" on the way down?




Wait... your from Winnipeg? Nope... not in that area.... hehehe.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jun 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> So whose idea was it to paint it up with the UN blue?  Was there an extra can of paint in stores that needed to get used up?



Air Force base idea.... all the Tractors are painted the same too.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jun 2007)

All new SC vehicles are ordered off the line with existing paint.  Usually dark blue, light blue or white.  No new paint.




			
				Otto Fest said:
			
		

> Is a "Descent TRUCKER" on the way down?


Huh???


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jun 2007)

Which side does the grass catcher go on?


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jun 2007)

Connects to the trunk....


----------



## Yrys (9 Jun 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Usually dark blue, light blue or white.



Darn, I wanted purple .


----------

